# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  عقاب النفس؟؟؟

## amoola

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا معجبه جدا بحضرتك
وجزاك الله خيرا على هده الصفحه 
بداية انا عايزه اتفق مع حضرتك على حاجه
كل انسان يستطيع التغيير صح وبالتدريب ممكن يوصل للنتيجه اللى يتمناها 
انا كنت انسانه باختصار كده كلها عقد نفسيه بس الحمد لله بفضل الله قدرت اتخلص من معظمها فاضل مشكله واحده مش عارفه ازاى اتخلص منها بس على استعداد تام اذا عرفت الطريقه انى اتخلص منها 
المشكله باختصار انى دائما اتمنى عقاب نفسى مش عارفه ليه خاصة لو عملت حاجه كويسه والغريب انى لما بتخيل العقاب بيكون فيه متعه غريبه
ومش بحب اى حد يقولى انتى كويسه او يمدح فيا دايما بشوف نفسى مقصرة ولازم اتعاقب والعقاب بطريقه معينه مش اى عقاب ومش من اى حد من الناس اللى بحبه واقدرهم بس.
شخصيتى مع الناس مستويه جدا خاصة دلوقتى تكوينى الجسمانى رغم صغره حاجه من عند ربنا كده يوحى للى قدامى ان شخصيه قويه جدا وشديده وجامده رغم ان ده عكس الشخصيه تماما لدرجة انهم لما بيحبوا ينتقدونى فى حاجه بيخافوا يقولوها قدامى 
بس الحمد لله الفكرة دى بدات تتغير عند ناس كتير لما اتعاملت معاهم 
فكرة العقاب دى بدات معايا وانا فى رابعة ابتدائى ولغاية دلوقتى ملازمانى صحيح قلت كتير وبحاول اهرب منها كتير بس انا عايزاها تنتهى خالص
فى السنه دى بالذات حصل فيها موقف 
انا كنت اقل اخوتى اخطاء واشطرهم دراسه وزى ما بيقولوا اعقلهم ومع ذلك كنت اكثرهم عقابا على الصغيره والكبيره ماما كانت بتضربنى رغم ان نفس المواقف كانت بتحصل من اختى ومكانتش بتضربها ودايما تقولى اصلها صغيره طيب ماانا لما كنت فى سنها وبعمل نفس الحاجات كنت برده بتضربينى وفى موقف منهم رجعت مرة من المدرسه متاخر علشان لعبت مع اصحابى بعد المدرسه فلما رجعت اضربت لدرجه انى رحت المدرسه تانى يوم جسمى كله كتل زرقاء وماما قالتى لازم تكونى فى البيت الساعه واحده ونص وانا كنت بخرج الساعه واحدة وربع والمسافه بتاخد من ساعه الا ثلث لساعه الا ربع فكنت برجع جرى من المدرسه ومع ذلك بتاخر وبضرب وانا كنت من النوع الساكت قوى اللى بيخاف يتكلم بس بدات الاحلام دى لما اختى رجعت من نفس المدرسه الساعه 3 وماما مضربتهاش من ساعتها وانا بحلم ان دول مش اهلى وان اهلى هيجوا فى يوم وياخدونى وكنت بكره امى قوى وفضلت سنين كده لغاية لما كبرت ومعاملة امى اتغيرت كتير وحصلت مواقف جامده لما كبرت وهى بس اللى وقفت معايا فيها حسيت ان الكره اتحول لحب جامد قوى وبطلت حلم ان اهلى هيجوا ياخدونى
بس حلم العقاب مش قادره اتخلص منه لما بهرب انى احلم بيه اواتخيله وانا صاحيه بحلم بيه فى المنام 
انا عارفه انى طولت على حضرتك انا عمرى ما اتكلمت مع حد فى الموضوع ده حتى اقرب الناس ليه 
انا عايزه طريقه اتخلص بيها من الاحلام ده مخليه تركيزى قليل ومستوايا قليل جدا
على اتم استعداد انى انفذ اللى حضرتك هتقولى عليه ومقتنعة جدا ان اى انسان لو ارد التغيير هيتغير 
اسفه انى طولت عليك
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## boukybouky

أهلاً و مرحباً بك أمولة منورة يا جميل

أعانك الله علي التخلص من كل ما تعاني منه 

عذراً يا قمر بس د/عادل لديه ظروف عمل و لكن قريباً جداً سيتواجد للرد علي تساؤلك

دمتِ بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## egymslave

عزيزتى ... 
للأسف أعانى نفس المشكلة وهى الماسوشية لكن الحالة عندى أسوأ .. 

بحثت كثيراً .. وتوصلت تقريباً انه لا علاج للماسوشية 
حتى نظريات تفسير أسباب الماسوشية غير واضحة ولا تتحلى بالدقة ..
مجرد إفتراضات تقول بتعرض الشخص الماسوشى لعنف جسدى شديد أو إعتداء جنسى فى مرحلة مبكرة من العمر ..

مشكلتى نسبياً أصعب .. لأنى بعد أن عرفت أنى غير مجنوناً وأن هناك الكثيرين مثلى أحببت ما أنا فيه وإستسلمت لأحلام اليقظة الدائمة ..

وغالباً ما تتعدى مجرد الأحلام والتخيلات لمرحلة التنفيذ فأقوم كثيراً بعقاب نفسى جسدياً وجنسياً وأحياناً نفسياً
وأتلذذ بهذا التعذيب المؤلم !! وكثيراً ما يترك آثاراً بجسدى ..

أعرف أن ذلك يبدو للكثيرين جنوناً .. لكنها حقيقتى ... الخفية

----------

